# Trash Hardy in AEW



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I disagree, is really all I can say.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

😂 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool thread.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nah its a great signing. I disagree. Hardy brings more viewers i assure you, see Orton vs Hardy recently, plus he's creative as fuck with videos, etc outside of his character in the ring. Its a good pickup.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah the shit jumped the shark a while ago. Hopefully its a one off and hes gonna be an agent or something.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

This doesn't necessarily mean Matt has signed with AEW. It could be a short-term deal like Jeff Cobb. Maybe he would prefer to be a roaming free agent who gets to go from promotion to promotion.

In any event, I like him and hope he's with AEW for a while.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hate it aswell i dont get why so many people on here like him? has to be as a character because hes a bog average in ring performer.

Blood and guts went from must see to just meh for me now if hes in the match


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Matt Hardy and his creative gimmicks. I got kind of upset when Brodie Lee was revealed to be the Exalted One, because I was so afraid that Hardy was going to re-sign with the WWE. It's been clearly demonstrated that WWE has no appreciation for him or any idea how to present him effectively. They took his Broken gimmick and watered it down to a laughing contest with Bray Wyatt. I was really happy to see that drone tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Hate it aswell i dont get why so many people on here like him? has to be as a character because hes a bog average in ring performer.
> 
> Blood and guts went from must see to just meh for me now if hes in the match


A lot of wanna be smart people online like over the top corny crap because it makes them feel like they're watching something more sophisticated than pro wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hardy is a solid pick up, he's not a game changer. But for the fight against NXT, it's more reason not to turn to NXT. Brodie Lee was the meh pick up of tonight. Though still props for them still picking up names, that deserves credit.

Though on the side it's hilarious how a few months they didn't want Orton and they were looking to go young, but now they signed 3 guys 40+ year old guys in the last month.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Matt always was the least terrible of the Junky Boyz.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

He's going to be like what Sting was to WCW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ImSumukh said:


> He's going to be like what Sting was to WCW.


I doubt that


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ImSumukh said:


> He's going to be like what Sting was to WCW.


LOL


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually liked how they introduced him with a drone hovering up. Had there been a crowd, that would have gotten a huge pop.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Broken stuff is incredibly awful. Matt himself is...fine. He's not going to make an on-air difference in any meaningful way, but he could be handy behind the scenes if he got his act together, which doesn't seem to be case from his socials.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Broken Matt is gold... especially when he has creative freedom and let's his mind go crazy with ideas.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

To be fair: Half of you saying this will suck probably never saw him do the Broken character in TNA and understand the sheer amount of impressive lore at play here. Do yourselves a favor and take time to appreciate the good character development that got us here: Free The DELETE - YouTube


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Never been a fan of Hardy(s) , never seen him in TNA, I know who he is though, I can see it making a buzz, he looked like a lunatic and I don’t know how that fits in with the elite well, but it’s got the potential to put eyes on the product I guess.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Beatles123 said:


> To be fair: Half of you saying this will suck probably never saw him do the Broken character in TNA and understand the sheer amount of impressive lore at play here. Do yourselves a favor and take time to appreciate the good character development that got us here: Free The DELETE - YouTube


Honestly my first impression was, he looks like a hobo, but he has perfect teeth, lol but it’s Matt Hardy?

However you are correct in I haven’t seen him in TNA or anywhere else for that matter for over a decade besides seeing his recent interactions with Orton through the corner of my eye.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

God. That cringe in the end was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Though on the side it's hilarious how a few months they didn't want Orton and they were looking to go young, but now they signed 3 guys 40+ year old guys in the last month.


Lol, what? They offered an arm and a leg for Orton, he just didn’t want to go to the B promotion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hes a pretty big name for most people and his broken character was really over before WWE sucked the life from it. 


Great signing.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

I've never been a fan of the Broken character. but I do think the pluses of Matt Hardy outweight the negative of him being in AEW. Maybe he knows the character needs to evolve in AEW and be alittle more edgy and seriuos. I may be reading too much in to the end of the show last night and the 2 minutes won't define the Broken Charater but he seemed more crazied and seriuos looking than in the past.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> To be fair: Half of you saying this will suck probably never saw him do the Broken character in TNA and understand the sheer amount of impressive lore at play here. Do yourselves a favor and take time to appreciate the good character development that got us here: Free The DELETE - YouTube


Yeah another 'they're not hardcore/longterm enough, and that's why they just don't get it'... as opposed to they think it just plain sucks.

Hardy sucked in TNA and sucks even more now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I have huge respect for Hardy ever since he joined ROH in 2012 and reinvented himself w/ such hard work. He had no chance of success with the die-hard fan base of ROH, and yet he did.
While I'm not the biggest fan of the BROKEN gimmick, I think he has a lot to offer in-ring and especially as agent/ future booker, and I'm looking forward seeing how he adapts to the AEW environment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Popped hard for Vanguard.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Think it's a good move, especially in a period where wrestling promotion are going to have to get a more creative (hopefully) in adjusting to having no crowd.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

MJF said:


> Popped hard for Vanguard.


I SCREAMED lmaooo Jericho sold it perfectly


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ImSumukh said:


> He's going to be like what Sting was to WCW.


More like Sting in WWE, he'll have a handful of matches and fans will wonder "we waited so long for that?"


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Broken Hardys was the only time I would look up what was going on TNA. They had the most buzz in pro wrestling for a time in 2016. Surely it's a no brainier to bring Matt to AEW.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Lol, what? They offered an arm and a leg for Orton, he just didn’t want to go to the B promotion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, what? They offered an arm and a leg for Omega, he just didn’t want to go to the B promotion.
did not offered an arm and a leg for Orton
Just play media from Orton


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TAC41 said:


> Lol, what? They offered an arm and a leg for Orton, he just didn’t want to go to the B promotion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about how fans were saying they weren't really interested in Orton


----------



## Ashley Whittle (Sep 13, 2016)

The Broken Hardy's were the hottest thing in pro wrestling... in 2016. 4 years later and the gimmick is no longer a hot act, and if we have learned anything from Pro Wrestling it's that you never rehash an old idea - it's always worse the second time around.
Hardy is going to have to reinvent himself all over again to get over in the long term.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ashley Whittle said:


> The Broken Hardy's were the hottest thing in pro wrestling... in 2016. 4 years later and the gimmick is no longer a hot act, and if we have learned anything from Pro Wrestling it's that you never rehash an old idea - it's always worse the second time around.
> Hardy is going to have to reinvent himself all over again to get over in the long term.



Ummm the only reason why it wasnt hot in wwe is because nothing is. No one gets over. Very reason he left wwe cus he wasntable to be creative. Its the only reason wwe had success in the first place and fast forward to modern day wwe doesnt allow this.

Gimmick is still liked,wwe is just trash at executing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I doubt that


Not even sure how one would try to make that comparison. lol

As long as they don’t do stupid fucking teleportation matches and shit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"Broken" Hardy was still very liked as he went back to WWE. I think that it's best to ignore most of the "Woken era". Especially the time when all that he did was ramble the same lines behind a camera for months. I feel like if AEW lets him do what he was able to in TNA then opinions will change. He will need to evolve the character and add more to it though.

A Matt Hardy in AEW is valuable. Someone thats more over for their gimmick than their "movezzzzz". AEW has plenty of work rate talent. It makes sense for AEW to sign him. Even if you're not a fan, a ton of other people are.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

You may not like Matt Hardy or his gimmick, but he is undeniably a great get for AEW. A creative mind to help a fledgling company and wrestlers who are still comparatively young and learning, and clearly has fans from Impact and WWE that may not have tuned into AEW as of yet. I can't really see any negatives here unless they turn into TNA 2.0 and push past their prime wrestlers way beyond where they should be on the card at the expense of younger talent. If they utilise him properly in the same way they've used Dustin and Jericho to enhance other talents and build up the brand, I can't see any downsides to be completely honest. He's got so much experience to share and he's been in the 'big leagues' and done indy shows so he can relate too.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ashley Whittle said:


> The Broken Hardy's were the hottest thing in pro wrestling... in 2016. 4 years later and the gimmick is no longer a hot act, and if we have learned anything from Pro Wrestling it's that you never rehash an old idea - it's always worse the second time around.
> Hardy is going to have to reinvent himself all over again to get over in the long term.


Fans know that Vince killed it. Fans know that Vince didn't like it because he didn't create it. Fans know that Hardy is entertaining as hell which is why so many wanted him to get out from the WWE prison and over to AEW where he can have creative freedom. 

Do you think senile Vince would ever allow Vanguard 1 on Raw? Of course not. It's fun. No fun allowed.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Ignoring the obvious and dragging pauses during Jericho's post match promo, Matt Hardy stood on a balcony talking without a Mike. Good shit..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Told you guys, Matt = Ratings


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

kingfrass44 said:


> Lol, what? They offered an arm and a leg for Omega, he just didn’t want to go to the B promotion.
> did not offered an arm and a leg for Orton
> Just play media from Orton


Omega chose AEW because he could be a big fish in a little pond with creative control and a flashy EVP title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Not the most interesting signing. He's always been boring and cringe.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm okay with it. Anything that's going to be batshit crazy like his TNA stuff might be a nice change of pace. A guy relying on weird gimmick rather than TOPE SUICIDAS and SUPER KICK!!!! Will be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A lot of wanna be smart people online like over the top corny crap because it makes them feel like they're watching something more sophisticated than pro wrestling.


Imagine being butthurt at what others like.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

reyfan said:


> More like Sting in WWE, he'll have a handful of matches and fans will wonder "we waited so long for that?"


The only reason Vince signed Sting was to bury him. He never won a single match in WWE.

Funny to see how so many like the Broken character and others are crapping on it. I guess wrestlers are like football teams. You like your favorites and hate others, and there's not always logic involved.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

To be fair to Matt Hardy, the Broken Matt character has reignited his career. Before coming to Impact Wrestling and starting the gimmick, Matt was very much one of those people who was easy to ignore. Then he started the character and got a lot of attention out of it. While some consider it a silly gimmick, it has allowed Matt to recreate himself and make himself more relevant than he was. Keep in mind, that prior to coming to WWE Matt was red hot and many were praising him. So if AEW can get some mileage out of Broken Matt then it's a good thing as far as I can see. 

It will definitely be interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Imagine being butthurt at what others like.



Im not butthurt. Like what you want. I think it sucks.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

AEW is character and storyline driven so Broken Hardy is perfect for this show, there's some intriguing feuds.....the thought of PAC being terrorized by Vanguard 1 has me giggling.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Any wwe fan that is saying that Matt hardy's delete stuff is past it self by date dont have room to talk when wwe is the very worse at dragging out nostalgia acts.

Fucking goldberg is wwe champion in 2020 doing the same old 3-5 minute squash matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

iarwain said:


> The only reason Vince signed Sting was to bury him. He never won a single match in WWE.
> 
> Funny to see how so many like the Broken character and others are crapping on it. I guess wrestlers are like football teams. You like your favorites and hate others, and there's not always logic involved.


Sting is 2 and 2 in WWE. Him & Cena beat Rollins & Big Show in a tag match, he also beat Big Show in a singles match.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Rubbish it's best gimmick in wrestling in 10 years. Wwe ruined it like usual.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> I actually liked how they introduced him with a drone hovering up. Had there been a crowd, that would have gotten a huge pop.


That was vanguard1 dude!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

His promo skills have come on a lot. He was pretty poor in wwe and a bit of a speech impediment which was distracting a bit like swagger. Not the greatest wrestler but can tell a decebt story in the ring. A sort of poor man's randy Orton I would say.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> His promo skills have come on a lot. He was pretty poor in wwe and a bit of a speech impediment which was distracting a bit like swagger. Not the greatest wrestler but can tell a decebt story in the ring. *A sort of poor man's randy Orton I would say.*


*

Wait what lol. That's a different comparison*


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Sting is 2 and 2 in WWE. Him & Cena beat Rollins & Big Show in a tag match, he also beat Big Show in a singles match.


Okay, I wasn't counting tag team matches. And I must have forgotten the Big Show match.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> *Wait what lol. That's a different comparison*


Pretty good comparison I would say. Orton is a way bigger star than cody but there are similarities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Pretty good comparison I would say. Orton is a way bigger star than cody but there are similarities.


Oooo I thought that was about Harper lol. I misread lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Matt's Broken Universe stuff has always been divisive. You either like it or you don't, and I can see both sides.

Me, I have a soft spot for stuff in wrestling that just makes me laugh at how insane it is, so I'm willing to see what he does in AEW.

Interested to see what he does and who he groups up with. The Dark Order seemed like a nice fit for him in terms of the goofiness about them. On his own or as a temporary member of The Elite I'm not as sure about.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am happy with this - just a real shame there wasn't a live crowd as they would have gone nuts

Great signing


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Hardy is a solid pick up, he's not a game changer. But for the fight against NXT, it's more reason not to turn to NXT. Brodie Lee was the meh pick up of tonight. Though still props for them still picking up names, that deserves credit.
> 
> Though on the side it's hilarious how a few months they didn't want Orton and they were looking to go young, but now they signed 3 guys 40+ year old guys in the last month.


Orton was never leaving. Let's put that story behind.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Orton was never leaving. Let's put that story behind.


Whether he was leaving or not is irrelevant to the fact that a couple months ago some were spouting that AEW wasn't trying to get guys like Orton, Styles, and Gallows and Anderson because they were looking to pick up young talent.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Whether he was leaving or not is irrelevant to the fact that a couple months ago some were spouting that AEW wasn't trying to get guys like Orton, Styles, and Gallows and Anderson because they were looking to pick up young talent.


It never had anything to do about not wanting older talent itself. It had more to do with not wanting to add older talent who only care about biggest paydays before they retire. 


Matt Hardy is type of motivated veteran that you want in AEW. He's going to do some different and creative stuff. Who's big enough name to feud with top guys in the company in big match ups that will help draw ratings. He's also someone who could put over young talent in entertaining feuds. 


Yes he's not star level of Randy Orton. But he's major asset to company like AEW. Who enjoys being in wrestling business. Unlike unmotivated Orton who clearly only cared about money.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> Seriously this guy absolutely sucks with his stupid garbage broken gimmick crap. What a terrible signing....


The ratings will say otherwise, he will definitely be pushing the needle. Don't know how much but he definitely has a following.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread seems to be based around the premise that Matt Hardy is going to be used in a major capacity in AEW. While I think he'll definitely get more screen time, and he was brought in a main event segment because he's a name, I don't see him being a top act long-term. AEW have been smart in how they use ex-WWE talent so far.

Chris Jericho was obviously going to be a big-time main eventer because he was the biggest name by far that AEW had at the outset. Cody is a hugely different performer to what he was in WWE, and Jon Moxley is still in his prime, and again, an entirely different presentation to Dean Ambrose in WWE.

Then look at other ex-WWE stars on the roster. Pac is doing well, better than his WWE position, but he wasn't just handed the world because of his past. Jake Hager played a background role for months, and I'd say he's midcard right now. Dustin Rhodes is in the player/coach role.

I see Matt Hardy, after some initial time to have some creative input in the way he couldn't in Vince's company, occupying a role similar to Dustin. He won't be put on the shelf, but he won't dominate either. I don't know how you can look at Matt Hardy- either across his whole legendary career or even just the stuff from the last 5 years- and think he's trash and has nothing to offer a wrestling company. If that's your stance then... sorry, you might not understand pro wrestling all that well. It's fine to not be a fan personally of any particular wrestler, but if you don't see him as an asset in any way, then I'm glad you're not running the company.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> The ratings will say otherwise, he will definitely be pushing the needle. Don't know how much but he definitely has a following.


ratings Do not say otherwise It didn't reach a million


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

kingfrass44 said:


> ratings Do not say otherwise It didn't reach a million


Nobody knew Hardy was going to be there...the needle did move, though. Just under a million viewers 5 months into their show. Damn impressive. We will see how the advertised Jericho/Hardy meeting does.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Just another case of the elite pushing friends instead of talent.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was quick. Good theme for him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt Hardy seems like an odd fit for AEW.

That being said, I do want to see him interact with Darby Allin and Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, if Matt Hardy commands his pyro with "delete" arm movements, his entrance is gonna be pretty epic


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Just another case of the elite pushing friends instead of talent.


what's the other cases?


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> what's the other cases?


The Elite haven't won jack shit, so he is just complaining to complain.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

What happened to sports like presentation everyone was excited about before AEW debut. Has the company completely given up on this?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Dark Emperor said:


> What happened to sports like presentation everyone was excited about before AEW debut. Has the company completely given up on this?


It turns out AEW fans respond better to cheap shots at the WWE... so they're going that route.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I dislike his character and I find it annoying, I would have no problem with him being in the show if they didn't treat him like some serious deal.

The dude is a comedy character, should be less relevant than Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Annoying as fuck


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll take his goofy act over Cody Rhodes on the mic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They can not go forward with letting Matt Hardy remain in an important role. Goddamn. Th ere are far more important characters on the roster than Broken fucking Matt Hardy. We couldn’t find one segment for MJF? You can’t find something for Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus to do? No? Just the former WWE stars going to get actual character work, eh? I have seen this story before.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Dark Emperor said:


> What happened to sports like presentation everyone was excited about before AEW debut. Has the company completely given up on this?


I'm glad they didn't go that route. It would have been shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW_19 said:


> I'm glad they didn't go that route. It would have been shit.


would've ended up like NXT, which attracts nobody really.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> would've ended up like NXT, which attracts nobody really.


There’s a happy medium between Sports-based and “Sports Entertainment”. They crossed wayyyyyy into the sports entertainment side of things last night, and it was embarrassing for me. I reluctantly told my brother about Hardy, as we grew up diehard fans of he and Jeff’s, and my brother’s reaction was, “Jesus Christ. I’m glad I haven’t started watching this shit.”

And this is the guy who is getting the most YouTube views. They need to cut the Hardy angle short.

I can’t believe we’re seriously having a goddamn discussion about teleportation in wrestling.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> There’s a happy medium between Sports-based and “Sports Entertainment”. They crossed wayyyyyy into the sports entertainment side of things last night, and it was embarrassing for me. I reluctantly told my brother about Hardy, as we grew up diehard fans of he and Jeff’s, and my brother’s reaction was, “Jesus Christ. I’m glad I haven’t started watching this shit.”
> 
> And this is the guy who is getting the most YouTube views. They need to cut the Hardy angle short.
> 
> I can’t believe we’re seriously having a goddamn discussion about teleportation in wrestling.


i wouldn't even call that sports entertainment. sports entertainment suggests _some _realism. teleporting is beyond corny.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> would've ended up like NXT, which attracts nobody really.


Nxt isn't sport like. It's closer to 80s territorial like promotion


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> i wouldn't even call that sports entertainment. sports entertainment suggests _some _realism. teleporting is beyond corny.


That is god awful. I hate when Statlander pretends to be an alien, but nobody has to fucking sell the stupid gimmick either.

Hardy’s selfish ass forces Jericho, Cody, Omega, and Schiavonne into selling the stupid indie shit. He can fuck off yesterday.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Matt Hardy and his Broken gimmick. I'm looking forward to his run in AEW.
That said, he does take it too far for my taste sometimes. Last night with the teleporting was one of those cases. 
Now if he would have done that with the live crowd, I would have been impressed 

I thought there were some great moments between him and Jericho though. I enjoyed Jericho berating Vanguard 1.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

bdon said:


> There’s a happy medium between Sports-based and “Sports Entertainment”. They crossed wayyyyyy into the sports entertainment side of things last night, and it was embarrassing for me. I reluctantly told my brother about Hardy, as we grew up diehard fans of he and Jeff’s, and my brother’s reaction was, “Jesus Christ. I’m glad I haven’t started watching this shit.”
> 
> And this is the guy who is getting the most YouTube views. They need to cut the Hardy angle short.
> 
> I can’t believe we’re seriously having a goddamn discussion about teleportation in wrestling.



As opposed to zombie wizards that's been cloned and risen from the dead on more than one occasion? As opposed to that zombie wizard's brother who has pyrokenesis? As opposed to whatever the hell stardust was supposed to be? As opposed to an actual boogeyman that eats worms and growths off the faces of defenseless women? As opposed to a man that was fed his own dog? I can keep going if you'd like or is that enough steps to help you down from your high horse.


I have never been one to participate in a mark war, but these wwe apologists coming into the aew section is starting to piss me off...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The teleportation shit was funny to me, though I get it being divisive. What I didn't like was the whole back and forth with the delete. But Broken Matt is one of those gimmicks you either like or hate. Though I do wonder how Matt really feels about the Broken character. Like I'd imagine it suck the only way to get out of Jeff's shadow was to basically become one of the most absurd played for laughs character ever.





Wridacule said:


> As opposed to zombie wizards that's been cloned and risen from the dead on more than one occasion? As opposed to that zombie wizard's brother who has pyrokenesis? As opposed to whatever the hell stardust was supposed to be? As opposed to an actual boogeyman that eats worms and growths off the faces of defenseless women? As opposed to a man that was fed his own dog? I can keep going if you'd like or is that enough steps to help you down from your high horse.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to participate in a mark war, but these wwe apologists coming into the aew section is starting to piss me off...


@bdon doesn't like WWE though lol. So he's probably going to agree that those are ridiculous.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> As opposed to zombie wizards that's been cloned and risen from the dead on more than one occasion? As opposed to that zombie wizard's brother who has pyrokenesis? As opposed to whatever the hell stardust was supposed to be? As opposed to an actual boogeyman that eats worms and growths off the faces of defenseless women? As opposed to a man that was fed his own dog? I can keep going if you'd like or is that enough steps to help you down from your high horse.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to participate in a mark war, but these wwe apologists coming into the aew section is starting to piss me off...


You must have missed the part where I quit watching wrestling from the day WCW was bought in 2001 to the day Dynamite aired, because I hated “sports entertainment”.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The teleportation shit was funny to me, though I get it being divisive. What I didn't like was the whole back and forth with the delete. But Broken Matt is one of those gimmicks you either like or hate. Though I do wonder how Matt really feels about the Broken character. Like I'd imagine it suck the only way to get out of Jeff's shadow was to basically become one of the most absurd played for laughs character ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@RapShepard beat me to it.

I do appreciate the Undertaker, though. I could overlook everything except the teleportation being sold as real. As an amateur magician, I understood how Kane was shooting fireballs, even if everyone of my junior high classmates in the late 90s couldn’t understand. You could understand how Sting kept playing the NWO for fools with the fake Stings until Bagwell punches the real Sting who No-Sells the shit out of his punch and drops him before clearing house.

I don’t like sports entertainment, but I can tolerate it to an extent. When Matt Hardy literally does nothing to hide the transportation, and Jericho and the rest are forced to sell it, it does a disservice to the product, Jericho, everyone else trying to get over by their own skills, to magicians (don’t get me fucking started on how Criss Angel’s bullshit camera tricks ruined the magic industry), etc.

There has to be a level of mystery if you’re going that direction.

As for someone eating worms, I have no clue who did this or what context it occurred. Just hearing your description sounds fucking stupid, though. Lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard (don’t get me fucking started on how Criss Angel’s bullshit camera tricks ruined the magic industry), etc.


Please do lol, make a thread in anything. I enjoyed MindFreak, I want to see what the Beef with Cross Angel is lol


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I see Matt Hardy as simply another addition to the AEW buffet. Enjoy what you like, avoid what you don’t. Buffets are awesome.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Please do lol, make a thread in anything. I enjoyed MindFreak, I want to see what the Beef with Cross Angel is lol


Posted. Hah


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wridacule said:


> As opposed to zombie wizards that's been cloned and risen from the dead on more than one occasion? As opposed to that zombie wizard's brother who has pyrokenesis? As opposed to whatever the hell stardust was supposed to be? As opposed to an actual boogeyman that eats worms and growths off the faces of defenseless women? As opposed to a man that was fed his own dog? I can keep going if you'd like or is that enough steps to help you down from your high horse.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to participate in a mark war, but these wwe apologists coming into the aew section is starting to piss me off...


Plenty of people hated that shit too. 

I haven't said this in a while but just because someone hates something AEW are doing doesn't mean they're ok with all the bullshit WWE has done over the years


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't actually believe that AEW sees value in the Broken Hardy gimmick. Let's see where this shit goes but I'm not feeling their decision tbh.


----------



## The Swerve (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't mind Matt when he's sold as a delusional but dangerous nutter, I can buy into that. I wasn't a fan of the teleport at all, but I'm happy to give them a pass for two reasons. One they are having to create these shows in really difficult circumstances at the moment, and two they've shown that they're capable of trying things and seeing what lands and dropping (or adapting) what doesn't.

I have faith they'll find their way with broken Matt, but there might be a bit of experimentation to start with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Some head canon: The Hardy Boyz were part of the Ministry of Darkness as part of the New Brood with Gangrel. Maybe Matt gleaned the secrets to teleportation unbeknownst to The Undertaker way back then and has been sandbagging ever since. He only revealed them now because he feels sufficiently out of Taker's area of influence.

Note that AFAIK, The Undertaker has never teleported during a match either, which means that it probably takes concentration to prepare the teleport and therefore cannot be done during combat


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Some head canon: The Hardy Boyz were part of the Ministry of Darkness as part of the New Brood with Gangrel. Maybe Matt gleaned the secrets to teleportation unbeknownst to The Undertaker way back then and has been sandbagging ever since. He only revealed them now because he feels sufficiently out of Taker's area of influence.
> 
> Note that AFAIK, The Undertaker has never teleported during a match either, which means that it probably takes concentration to prepare the teleport and therefore cannot be done during combat


Face-palm. That Is all. It's wrestling, not a supernatural marvel drama.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Face-palm. That Is all. It's wrestling, not a supernatural marvel drama.


Or perhaps he stole an artifact with the power of teleportation from The Undertaker. Thereby, The Undertaker and Kane remain the only ones with any real magical powers.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Odd’s on Cody Rhodes using this as a reason to have a Power Rangers themed entrance at some point, when Matt turns on him.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> The teleportation shit was funny to me, though I get it being divisive.


I guess it is kind of funny, now that I think about it. I'm not a fan of the Undertaker or the Fiend teleporting either. But I can see that maybe they were thinking that since they didn't have a crowd, maybe here was a unique opportunity to take advantage of the situation, and try something different. It's not my cup of tea (even though I love the Broken character), but I'll give them kudos for thinking outside the box. 

I don't think the Broken character is played entirely for laughs, however. Humor is part of it, but not the whole thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don’t fucking do it again. Simple as that. You tried it, and it was fucking stupid. Leave an air of mystery as to how he is able to transpose from one area of the arena to another in the ways Sting did using “fake Stings”. Don’t fucking teleport him in direct camera view, goddammit.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Been really getting into AEW as of late.....up until that segment. I don’t get how that’s entertaining. I’m there to watch a wrestling show, not an Ed Wood film.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

People are realising now with Matt Hardy couldn't get full creative control in WWE, yes some of his ideas are entertaining, but alot are stupid as fuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The teleporting was the dumbest thing they have done so far, and yes I am aware that list includes Marko Stunt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I would love to see Matt fires tomorrow. The more I think on it, the more I hate the idea of giving him a second fucking chance, because the fan base being split is enough reason to make me worry that they won’t correct Matt’s bullshit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

His entrance theme might the best in AEW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> The teleporting was the dumbest thing they have done so far, and yes I am aware that list includes Marko Stunt.


I don't think they will have him teleport anymore. But Broken Matt isn't going anywhere. My guess someone said hey with no fans we can we can do something different here. So tried teleport thing and feedback from that is mostly been negative. 


Overall feedback from Matt is very mixed. Some love it and others hate it. But I think they will stick with Broken Matt for a while. Just cut back on magical power stuff. I think for character to work. You have to think Matt Hardy going crazy and different. That's why it worked at first in TNA.


Jericho played it off that way too. But when he's doing magical teleport stuff. It becomes fake. Even if we got that type of stuff from WWE a bunch over the years with Taker, Kane, Bray etc. There's no reason AEW should be doing it in 2020.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Plenty of people hated that shit too.
> 
> I haven't said this in a while but just because someone hates something AEW are doing doesn't mean they're ok with all the bullshit WWE has done over the years


Yeah, TNA fans were like this for a long time also.

"This angle from TNA sucks!"

"Well what about when WWE did an angle similar?"

"Yeah that sucked also, what's your point?"

_Silence_


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> His entrance theme might the best in AEW.


Who fucking cares?

the quicker the inbred IWC community gets over this geek and lets him die the better.

nobody can defend him anymore pulls zero and if we are being serious a negative rating.

hardy is a fucking clown


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Broken Matt Hardy works best as a delusion character.

i.e. no actual powers.

He's like the Wizard of Oz. Maybe next week Jericho can go to the Hardy Compound to disprove the teleporation.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

JBLGOAT said:


> I think Broken Matt Hardy works best as a delusion character.


I agree with that, and I think the same for the Fiend. 
I'm not sure what the Undertaker is supposed to be ideally - maybe a guy who plays mind games.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I don't think they will have him teleport anymore. But Broken Matt isn't going anywhere. My guess someone said hey with no fans we can we can do something different here. So tried teleport thing and feedback from that is mostly been negative.
> 
> 
> Overall feedback from Matt is very mixed. Some love it and others hate it. But I think they will stick with Broken Matt for a while. Just cut back on magical power stuff. I think for character to work. You have to think Matt Hardy going crazy and different. That's why it worked at first in TNA.
> ...


Yeah, I do like the Broken character overall. Pretty original gimmick, I do not mind him saying crazy things just do not actually let him teleport or control fire etc.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the gimmick either, teleporting or not. But the worst part is him going straight to the be a part of the most important feud going right now.

I hope he goes down to the midcard as soon as possible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CRCC said:


> I'm not a fan of the gimmick either, teleporting or not. But the worst part is him going straight to the be a part of the most important feud going right now.
> 
> I hope he goes down to the midcard as soon as possible.


Yes. All of this.

He does not belong in the main event picture. You sign guys like him with name recognition to bolster your fucking youth, not feud with Chris Jeriatric.

And I’m a fan of Jericho. He’s the GOAT, but it absolutely makes the entire promotion look like shit with he and Hardy in the main event.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The promo he and Jericho had me realize that Broken Matt works far better in the Broken Universe vignettes than he does live.

In the vignettes you can do anything you want with editing. Doing a one on one promo live you take a lot of the specialness out of the character. And seeing Jericho having a halfway serious conversation where they just rambled on and on was just awkward to watch.

And as far as the teleporting goes, it was one things that was super hokey and stupid but so ridiculous that it made me laugh hard so I can’t say I didn’t like it to a degree.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

As much as we crap on Vince McMahon for not letting his wrestlers have creative freedom, in the case of Matt Hardy maybe he had good reasons to.

You wanna do what pal? Teleport like your a goddamn God? There's only one God here and its Vincent Kennedy McManhon!

Instant transmission like he was a Dragon Ball Z character.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

You have what should be the companies Ace in Omega defending another companies title while the main event is a teleporting clown. AEW jumped the shark.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

It's actual craziness. These people have been in the business for decades, you have JR there, how the fuck was this allowed. It literally burried everything and everyone, do they think this is going to attract viewers, and if it does it's not going to be people who like wrestling, call it something else now then.

And don't compare it to sting or undertaker, they didn't do anything in the arena that was above the law of nature. If I want to watch dragon ball z i'll watch dragon ball z. what kinda bullshit.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

IMO. If they'd have done it as: On the balcony, lights off! In the middle row, Lights off! Then into the ring, It'd have been very cool, it was the million flickers inbetween seats that ruined it for me


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> You have what should be the companies Ace in Omega defending another companies title while the main event is a teleporting clown. AEW jumped the shark.


Oh look! Someone listened to Cornette this weekend!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> IMO. If they'd have done it as: On the balcony, lights off! In the middle row, Lights off! Then into the ring, It'd have been very cool, it was the million flickers inbetween seats that ruined it for me


Yeah not having the flicker made it painfully obvious they were just pausing the camera, especially when you could see Jericho had moved each frame


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2662951647271991



The teleportation was Jericho's idea according to his livestream.

Starts at 10.30


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho's idea ^ Well that's interesting lol.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2662951647271991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still weird in AEW when fans complain about certain things the wrestlers are addressing it rather than just trying to do something better then move on lol

Was good to hear Jericho calling out guys in AEW for doing the flippy shit that no one cares for.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t believe that was Jericho’s idea for one second, but if it was, then fuck him, too.

I just refuse to believe that it was. Hea better than that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho trying to take the heat off Matt. What a nice guy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Jericho trying to take the heat off Matt. What a nice guy


HAHAH!!!

I don’t care what he says, I refuse to think he came up with this stupid shit. I ain’t letting him wash 23 years of my Jericholics Anonymous fandom down the drain by buying that he would think teleportation would work. lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> Orton was never leaving. Let's put that story behind.


He may have if it weren’t just money but a place he could go and not be taking a major step down in terms of exposure and personal pride.

AEW needed to secure top stars early on. I was saying this all along. Had they not bungled it by presenting a sour enough product that top stars avoid it like the Coronavirus, it wouldn’t be so goddamn obvious that anyone with any genuine value to wrestling is gonna sign with WWE.

On Matt Hardy: The Broken gimmick is shit. It always was and always will be. Anything that breaks the reality of your program, no matter what it is, but especially in wrestling, is insulting to your audience. It’s telling them that you don’t respect them enough to put some effort in and treat them to what they signed up for. 

Fuck AEW. They’ve earned that. And try not to feel sorry for them when they hit TNA levels, because they don’t give a shit about you as a wrestling fan, and they don’t pay enough attention to realize that when Dave Meltzer and a couple of internet fans were going crazy about how “hot” this was, TNA was watching by 300k people.

The rating next week is going to be very interesting.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Then you're stupid. 

He's literally telling you. What more do you want?


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Swan-San said:


> And don't compare it to sting or undertaker, they didn't do anything in the arena that was above the law of nature.


Maybe not, but this was a very unique situation. Usually there is a crowd so you literally cannot break the laws of physics. If this had happened in the Undertaker's prime, they might have done something similar. And for some reason, all of this reminds me of the Ultimate Warrior in Hulk Hogan's mirror, back in WCW.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Please do lol, make a thread in anything. I enjoyed MindFreak, I want to see what the Beef with Cross Angel is lol


I saw Criss twice in Vegas and he was awesome (2010 and 2011). The first time I was in the 6th row which literally couldn't be better. The second year I had this dude (sitting right next to me) who was screaming profanity at the midgets who were part of the warm up act and got even louder when he came out. Criss goes "I don't try to interrupt you at your job when you make burgers, sweep the floor or whatever it is you do so for my first magic trick tonight I will make him disappear" he snaps his fingers and security escorted him out while everyone laughed and his girl stayed and watched the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I saw Criss twice in Vegas and he was awesome (2010 and 2011). The first time I was in the 6th row which literally couldn't be better. The second year I had this dude (sitting right next to me) who was screaming profanity at the midgets who were part of the warm up act and got even louder when he came out. Criss goes "I don't try to interrupt you at your job when you make burgers, sweep the floor or whatever it is you do so for my first magic trick tonight I will make him disappear" he snaps his fingers and security escorted him out while everyone laughed and his girl stayed and watched the show.


Lol was the dude drunk or something?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Lol was the dude drunk or something?


I was not. He simply needed to know...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wridacule said:


> As opposed to zombie wizards that's been cloned and risen from the dead on more than one occasion? As opposed to that zombie wizard's brother who has pyrokenesis? As opposed to whatever the hell stardust was supposed to be? As opposed to an actual boogeyman that eats worms and growths off the faces of defenseless women? As opposed to a man that was fed his own dog? I can keep going if you'd like or is that enough steps to help you down from your high horse.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to participate in a mark war, but these wwe apologists coming into the aew section is starting to piss me off...


Ironically, the only one apologizing for the WWE is you. After all, you must love those things you used as examples. Me? I hated them and thought they were stupid too. That is why it fucking sucks when AEW copies them. See how that works?

*Just because someone criticizes AEW, it doesn’t mean they love WWE.*



Jazminator said:


> I see Matt Hardy as simply another addition to the AEW buffet. Enjoy what you like, avoid what you don’t. Buffets are awesome.


It’s especially great when so much of the buffet isn’t cooked properly, some is dog shit, and one dish has poison in it, but they won’t tell you which one.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> It’s especially great when so much of the buffet isn’t cooked properly, some is dog shit, and one dish has poison in it, but they won’t tell you which one.


If you think the buffet is that bad, do yourself a favor and don’t go there anymore. If you keep going and keep complaining, that’s no one’s fault but yours.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> If you think the buffet is that bad, do yourself a favor and don’t go there anymore. If you keep going and keep complaining, that’s no one’s fault but yours.


Unless you're a fucking food critic. Then you give them a scathing review. By the way, AEW ain't got a cent of my money. But it's fun to talk about wrestling and my viewpoints make sense, so why not share them with the people who enjoy them? It's a hobby.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Unless you're a fucking food critic. Then you give them a scathing review. By the way, AEW ain't got a cent of my money. But it's fun to talk about wrestling and my viewpoints make sense, so why not share them with the people who enjoy them? It's a hobby.


So that’s you are? A critic? Cool. How much are you getting paid? 

I feel sorry for armchair critics like you. What a sad way to live.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> So that’s you are? A critic? Cool. How much are you getting paid?
> 
> I feel sorry for armchair critics like you. What a sad way to live.


I get paid enough, trust me. ;-) How else can afford to sit around and talk about this shit as much as I do? But way to try and go after someone for something you know nothing about. Also, nice way to try and shame someone for enjoying something they do. "I feel sorry for people who actually watch this shit." What kind of dick would I sound like if I said that? That's you. There's absolutely nothing wrong with thinking and writing about things, whether you enjoy the product you are thinking about or not. Sometimes the bad stuff is even more fun than the good stuff. Ever heard of a guilty pleasure? 

Of course, it's usually other people that try to make you feel guilty. And they are the ones worth feeling sorry for.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I get paid enough, trust me. ;-) How else can afford to sit around and talk about this shit as much as I do? But way to try and go after someone for something you know nothing about. Also, nice way to try and shame someone for enjoying something they do. "I feel sorry for people who actually watch this shit." What kind of dick would I sound like if I said that? That's you. There's absolutely nothing wrong with thinking and writing about things, whether you enjoy the product you are thinking about or not. Sometimes the bad stuff is even more fun than the good stuff. Ever heard of a guilty pleasure?
> 
> Of course, it's usually other people that try to make you feel guilty. And they are the ones worth feeling sorry for.


Hey, if you want to spend your time being a “critic,” knock yourself out. You’re the one losing out in the end. I actually enjoy wrestling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jazminator said:


> Hey, if you want to spend your time being a “critic,” knock yourself out. You’re the one losing out in the end. I actually enjoy wrestling.


I enjoy good wrestling. I enjoy talking about bad wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I enjoy good wrestling. I enjoy talking about bad wrestling.


You enjoy hearing yourself speak. Talking about bad wrestling would suggest you want to hear an opposing point of view, which you have never wanted.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> You enjoy hearing yourself speak. Talking about bad wrestling would suggest you want to hear an opposing point of view, which you have never wanted.


Love proving how they’re wrong.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The whole AEW is a buffet thing goes against the very basics in business knowledge which is know your audience. AEW was sold to the people as an athletic style wrestling product that is different than WWE. You can't go and offer WWE type stories using WWE guys and then just claim "Oh ho ho it's a buffet so if you don't like it then MOVE ON!". Doesn't work that way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The whole AEW is a buffet thing goes against the very basics in business knowledge which is know your audience. AEW was sold to the people as an athletic style wrestling product that is different than WWE. You can't go and offer WWE type stories using WWE guys and then just claim "Oh ho ho it's a buffet so if you don't like it then MOVE ON!". Doesn't work that way.


On the other hand they have always openly said they'd have a little something for everybody. That was mentioned when they highlighted OWE and the Joshi. The issue is they have the same problem a lot of people have with WWE, which is by trying to be so broad in appeal the show can be disjointed and unpleasing for different reasons to different people.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If you try to please everybody, you end up pleasing nobody. When veterans talk about a variety in wrestling, they mean a strong under-card act, a blowjob tag team, a big bruiser team, a chickenshit heel and a main event strongman heel -- or something like that. They don't mean entirely different genres flung against the wall to see what sticks, hoping something does and then doing the whole thing next week.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can't go and offer WWE type stories using WWE guys


Clearly Matt Hardy is not a WWE type guy doing WWE type stories, because WWE would not use him. TNA used him much better.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

iarwain said:


> Clearly Matt Hardy is not a WWE type guy doing WWE type stories, because WWE would not use him. TNA used him much better.


Matt Hardy was one million times more popular and effective in the WWE as Jeff's brother. There has never been a Matt Hardy singles run that was more valuable than The Hardy Boyz. Ever.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

The Wood said:


> Matt Hardy was one million times more popular and effective in the WWE as Jeff's brother. There has never been a Matt Hardy singles run that was more valuable than The Hardy Boyz. Ever.


Not sure if you're talking up the Hardy Boyz or bashing Matt. Probably both.
Regardless, I liked the Broken Matt character in TNA. In fact, it was the only reason I watched.
I'm sure I'll like what he comes up with in AEW. Last Wednesday wasn't flawless, but I still enjoyed the exchange between him and Jericho (and Vanguard).


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I get paid enough, trust me. ;-) How else can afford to sit around and talk about this shit as much as I do? But way to try and go after someone for something you know nothing about. Also, nice way to try and shame someone for enjoying something they do. "I feel sorry for people who actually watch this shit." What kind of dick would I sound like if I said that? That's you. There's absolutely nothing wrong with thinking and writing about things, whether you enjoy the product you are thinking about or not. Sometimes the bad stuff is even more fun than the good stuff. Ever heard of a guilty pleasure?
> 
> Of course, it's usually other people that try to make you feel guilty. And they are the ones worth feeling sorry for.


whether your opinions are right or wrong, you come across as a complete prat. Why don’t you just reign it in a bit, you arw purposely winding strangers up on an Internet forum. You are a very sad man.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's not Matt Hardy's fault he has more charisma in one hand than most of the roster has all together. And trust me that's not saying something about Matt Hardy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

iarwain said:


> Not sure if you're talking up the Hardy Boyz or bashing Matt. Probably both.
> Regardless, I liked the Broken Matt character in TNA. In fact, it was the only reason I watched.
> I'm sure I'll like what he comes up with in AEW. Last Wednesday wasn't flawless, but I still enjoyed the exchange between him and Jericho (and Vanguard).


A bit of both. Matt Hardy had value in that unit. As a single? Look, I got kick out of Mattitude and he was OVER in 2005, but that was never going to result in a main event talent. 



Danielallen1410 said:


> whether your opinions are right or wrong, you come across as a complete prat. Why don’t you just reign it in a bit, you arw purposely winding strangers up on an Internet forum. You are a very sad man.


Thanks for your input, Danielallen1410.


----------



## AreYaSerious (Apr 2, 2020)

Never been a fan of Matt Hardy, but with Matt being in AEW is more then likely going to bring Jeff in on board. With Jeff and Matt = More viewers.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AreYaSerious said:


> Never been a fan of Matt Hardy, but with Matt being in AEW is more then likely going to bring Jeff in on board. With Jeff and Matt = More viewers.


Jeff would be blacklisted from AEW.

tony doesnt dabble in drug alcoholics


----------



## AreYaSerious (Apr 2, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Jeff would be blacklisted from AEW.
> 
> tony doesnt dabble in drug alcoholics


Isn't Matt strung out too? Not that I am a fan off Jeff. I feel the got the Young Bucks they already have the Hardly Boys 2.0 but better.


----------

